# Mosfet N o P para inyector?



## darbiter (May 5, 2010)

Hola


Estoy planeando manejar el juego de inyectores de mi coche, con un Arduino.

Tengo la duda sobre los Mosfet N o P. Los inyectores van conectados permanentemente a 12V y lo que se switchea es el ground.

Pongo el inyector antes del mosfet o despues?
Con un tipo N o P?

Creo haber entendido que ocn un tipo N, la señal digital sera HIGH y con un P LOW.

Espero me corrigais y orienteis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Los N son mas baratos y fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## darbiter (May 5, 2010)

Y.... ¿Tendria que poner algo entremedias, o el Nmosfet no causaria daño al atmega?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 5, 2010)

Lo tipico es utilizar mosfet tipo N tipo IRF740 o similar.
Debes anadir un diodo polalizado en inversa en paralelo con el inyector, sirve culaquiera que tengas a mano.
La union con el Atmel y el mosfet lo haces con una resistencia de unos 22ohms, esta resistencia sirve para limitar la corriente que circula por el mosfet en el INSTANTE de la conmutacion. La puerta del mosfet es como un condensador y por tanto en el instante de darle tension se carga el condensador interior, si no ponemos limitacion en teoria circularia un pico de corriente que podria destruir a la larga el mosfet, en la practica no pasaria nada, pero mejora el diseño final y por una resistencia que no quede.

Segun que mosfets necesitan se activados con 12V para tener Ron a minimo, esto lo puedes hacer con un simple transistor inversor conectado a 12V.


----------



## darbiter (May 5, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Ese era le miedo que tenia, habia leido sobre el efecto capacitivo del mosfet al activarse y no sabia si era un efecto que solo se atribuia a grandes mosfets, o incluso a una aplicacion como la mia.

A que te refieres con "Segun que mosfets necesitan se activados con 12V para tener Ron a minimo" ? Eso de "Ron"

Y lo de transistor inversor?


----------



## marcelorenz (May 5, 2010)

los mosfets tienen un parametro que se denomina Ron, es el valor interno de resistencia que va a tener entre drenador y surtidor el transistor al estar totalmente saturado.
seria algo como VCEsat de los bipolares, lo diferencia es que en los bipolares te dice la tension que vas a tener entre emisor y colector a una determinada corriente, en cambio en el mosfet solo te dice la resistencia interna entre drenador y surtidor al estar saturado.
para asegurarse que la Ron sea la indicada en la hoja de datos los transistores mosfet normalmente necesitan un minimo de 9 voltios en su gate para asegurarse la saturacion, una tension menor lo puede llevar a que se comporte como una resistencia de un valor alto lo que de acuerdo a la carga que le pongas lo puede llegar a destruir por temperatura.


----------



## darbiter (May 6, 2010)

Vale!!!

Ahora tendre que buscar un candidato jejeje.

Gracias!!


----------



## darbiter (May 6, 2010)

Este es un poco exagerado no? Es que tengo alguno a mano en una placa de p4 que tengo a medio desguazar. Son el modelo que tienen la patilla central cortada

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/244427/A-POWER/AP70L02GP.html


----------

